# Was fürn Server für PHP?



## LuPuZ (10. April 2001)

Hi,

ich würde gerne mal wissen wo ich mir wissen zu PHP und ASP aneignen kann unn was fürn Server ich da brauch (irgendwelche CGI BIns oder so?) Werde wahrscheinlich Dreamweaver 4 Ultra Dev benutzen, muss deswegen also nicht so viel programmen. mich interessiert nur mal was ich da fürn Server brauche.


----------



## SunBurner2k (10. April 2001)

*ganz einfach*

Hi! Also, ne gute PHP-Seite ist http://php3-forum.de/forum.php3, soweit ich weiß gibts kein Programm, was PHP programmieren kann!!
Auf deinem Server muss lediglich PHP installiert sein - die kostenlosen Anbieter wie freecity oder so haben es generell nicht installiert (ich mag mich auch irren, aber ich mein, dass es so ist.). Frag aber am besten mal bei deinem Anbieter nach.

stay tuned, SB2K!


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (11. April 2001)

*g* ein programm kann sowieso nicht programmieren, es liefert nur codeschnippsel und interpretiert sie. denk i mol... also solltest dreamweaver für php genausogut gebrauchen können, meine eine seite über php und dreamweaver gesehen zu haben.

nojoa.. ka


----------



## Christian Fein (11. April 2001)

bin ich nun besoffen oder gabs den gleichen Thread schon im PHP & ASP unterforum ? 

Wenn ja dann verweise ich mal auf meine Antwort in diesem Forum 

PS: PHP Programmiert mann per Hand soweit ichs weis gibts kein PHP-Code generator und ich bin ehrlich gesagt froh drüber 
[Editiert von HolyFly am 11.04.2001 um 00:58]


----------



## Klon (11. April 2001)

Also, als Entwicklungsoberfläche für ASP bietet sich eigentlich nur der PWS unter Win9x an und der IIS unter Win2k, das wäre auch der den ich dir empfehlen würde.
PHP kannst du grundsätzlich auch auf den Oberflächen laufen lassen, also halt den Interpreter mit den Serverm verwenden, allerdings würd ich da eher den Apache nehmen, dann musst du aber glaub ich auf ASP verzichten.
Eine weitere Möglichkeit únter Win9x ist Xitami, da hab ich persönlich keine Erfahrung mit, ich habe hier unter Win98 den Apache laufen mit PHP3/4 und MySQL, das funktioniert sehr gut, auf der anderen Platte liegt Win2k Advanced Server womit ich eigentlich nur insachen Mailserver rumbastel.

Zum Programmieren bietet sich Notepad an bzw. der Editor unter Win2k, ein Prog mit Syntaxhighlighting kann aber auch ganz hilfreich sein. 

Die Interpreters für PHP3 und 4 findest du unter:
http://www.php.net/downloads.php

Den Apache kannst du dir hier ziehen:
http://www.apache.org/

MySQL gibt es hier:
http://www.mysql.com/

Bevor jemand nach Crackz fragt: 
Welcome to the world of open source *geek

Zum Einrichten des Apache hab ich mal ein ausführliches Tut geschrieben, liegt hier irgendwo.

Greets,
Klon der gestern im RZ Karlsruhe war und in die Lampertz Sicherheitszellen durfte... ich habe geweint Jungs,... ich kniete nieder und weinte...
PS: Es gibt jetzt einen Gott für mich *g


----------

